# New Forum: Places of Maritime Interest



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

Here is the requested forum for you to discuss places of maritime interest.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Steve, I look forward to members input.


----------

